# Defined Details - Renault Clio RS200



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

​
 The Home of Vehicle Perfection. ​
*Defined Details - Renault Clio RS200*​
I was contacted by Ally to carry out a 2 stage enhancement detail on his new car. He has previously had his last Clio detailed previously by us and wished the marring removed and the car protected for the coming months ahead. But typically up here is Scotland weather was not playing ball. So no before shots and including the wash process. By I am sure you all have a firm grasp of the routine now anyway.​
We catch up with the detail on inspection after the prep and claying was complete. Generally the car was in reasonable condition. But the was evidence of some machine marring and general wash defects to varying degreases.​
After my initial test set I settled on Menzera PO85RD 3.02 on a 3M yellow for correction and followed this up with 3M blue with PO85RD to refine the finish.​
Bonnet on inspection.​








​








​








​
Before and after shots​








​








​








​








​








​
NS Wing before during and after.​








​








​








​








​








​
NS Door.​








​








​








​








​








​
NS 3/4 Before during & After​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Tailgate Before & Afters​








​








​








​
OS 3/4 Before & Afters​








​








​








​








​








​
OS Door Before & Afters​








​








​








​








​








​
OS Wing Before & After​








​








​








​








​
At this point it was time to start the final prep and complete the detail. All glass was cleaned with Autosmart glass cleaner, Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50. Arches dressed with All seasons dressing and wheels sealed with FK1000P. External trims with CG New look dressing, window rubbers treated with SV Seal feed. While the paint work was protected with RG55.​








​
Unfortunately the weather has remained the same so indoor shots only of the completed car. Thanks for taking the time to read this post and all questions welcome.​
Enjoy​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Gordon.​


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work Gordon as always.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh the gloss in the paint work is stunning. 

Great work Gordon.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed Gordon, paint work looks dripping wet, beautiful correction & RG55 to top it off, a very under rated classic that always delivers :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very sharp, :thumb:.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job as always mate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

As always fantastic :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Perfect. Bet the owner is very chuffed!


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Stunning work Gordon :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking sexy Gordon!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job as always Gordon, stunning finish. I love red cars after polishing, very rewarding colour!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a gloss..I love the red colour and the wheels..Top work


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovely cars these... Cracking job too, looks really smart


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

great work mate.

callum


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job, the car looks awesome. 

What's the reason behind the cloths under the tyres?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice chirpy, love how RG55 looks, really is one of my favourite waxes.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work and photography of the paint correction :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there some real nice befores and afters :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Very sweet indeed Gordon, paint work looks dripping wet, beautiful correction & RG55 to top it off, a very under rated classic that always delivers :thumb:


 Thank Mike. Which reminds me I have still to call you. Fire me a text when your free. Hopefully I will manage between appointments. :thumb:



rojer386 said:


> Great job, the car looks awesome.
> 
> What's the reason behind the cloths under the tyres?


 This was my last unit and with the car coming in and water sitting under the wheels for a few days cause the paint to life. It was also good as it used to catch tyre dressing and worse still all seasons. As it would be a skating ring other wise. I have rubber runners now. So not a major concern now.

Thank you for the great comments and feedback. They are much appreciated as always :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Gordon :thumb: Some excellent pics showing just how much of an improvement was made in the paintwork


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good, solid red is well n truly brought to life.

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good, great to see detailed lighting shots before and after to highlight the true quality of the work with nothing hidden.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Gordon 

Nice to see you posting some work up.

Always love your write ups for one simple reason looking around in the pro section not many are showing true lighting shots of correction achieved great before of swirls then lots of angles shots or stepped back shots with angled lights well you know the score keep doing what you’re doing and being top of your game :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy job Gordon :thumb: Some excellent pics showing just how much of an improvement was made in the paintwork


 Thank you Nick. Your comments as well as other are much appreciated as always. 



Dave KG said:


> Very good, great to see detailed lighting shots before and after to highlight the true quality of the work with nothing hidden.


 What can I say Dave. Old habits die hard and is there any other way :thumb:


Goodfella36 said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> Nice to see you posting some work up.
> 
> Always love your write ups for one simple reason looking around in the pro section not many are showing true lighting shots of correction achieved great before of swirls then lots of angles shots or stepped back shots with angled lights well you know the score keep doing what you're doing and being top of your game :thumb:


 Had a few days free m8 and always good to put something back into the forum. Yes you have been there also and like other we can read between the lines m8. It takes more time during the detail and certain in the write up. But I personally feel it is the only way to saw up what you have achieved and transformation in the vehicle, Hope you are well and give you mum a hug from me. :thumb:

Thank you for all the great feedback and comments.
Gordon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work Gordon! :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Car looks top, nice work


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a great turnaround Gordon, always enjoy viewing your work.

Cheers, Michael.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work. :thumb:


----------



## paulzie1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazing Work : )


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work,cracking motor!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish Gordon, love the RS200 :thumb:


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

RG 55 is amazing!!

Very good Job


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the great comments. The owner of the clio has also informed me that he has sold the car not so long ago and it now off to London. 
Gordon.


----------

